# ARK bei Epic Games



## marcelboomlp (13. Juni 2020)

Guten Abend,
ich habe mir heute Ark bei Epic Games geholt. Jetzt habe ich das Problem das ich irgenwie die Version 311.81 bekommen habe. Problem ist das die Offiziellen Server 311.87 laufen. Heißt ich kann nirgends draufgehen. Hat wer das ähnliche Problem / weiß wie man das Behebt? 
Paar Antworten wären nett, würde es gerne Spielen können.


Ich wusste nicht in welchen Spiele Thema man es reinschreiben soll, habe es einfach mal weil Ark aktuell gratis ist in den Free 2 Play Games tread gesteckt? Wenn wer ein Themengebiet hier kennt wo man diese fragen stellen kann wäre ich sehr dankbar wenn man mir nennt wo das ist.. :/


----------

